

Why Soylent is a dangerous cult - seesomesense
http://ftalphaville.ft.com/2015/08/18/2137612/why-soylent-is-a-dangerous-cult/

======
chetanahuja
Good to read a critique from someone outside the tech bubble. I had read the
amazingly boneheaded blog post about some guy giving up alternating current
and always buying new clothes instead of doing laundry (
[http://robrhinehart.com/?p=1331](http://robrhinehart.com/?p=1331) ) but
didn't know it was the same guy peddling soylent. Now that I know, things make
a lot more sense ;-)

------
dTal
I'm interested in this article, but I can't read it because apparently I must
register with this particular subsection of FT.

